# Unofficial Bimmerfest giveaway



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Everyone will have the same chance. The only ones who know about this are the Bimmerfest forum crowd. I'm not going to be advertising it anywhere else but in this thread.

I won't be hard to find, with an all day event you are bound to run into me. As I said my name will be on my car too.

Good luck everyone


----------



## CinneMon (Jan 26, 2003)

> Actually my plan is to meet haus first and then have a young lady haul him off on some errand until time for the drawing


Hmmm...but what if that young lady finds him first because she drove down with him?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

CinneMon said:


> *Hmmm...but what if that young lady finds him first because she drove down with him?  *


Darn . . . and it was a great plan, too :banghead:

 :angel:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

CinneMon said:


> *Hmmm...but what if that young lady finds him first because she drove down with him?  *


You're getting a free detail Saturday Cinn, don't be greedy....


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *How does a roll of Pillsbury Pop'N Fresh Rolls sound?  *


You'd have to at least throw in some B'fest hats & shirts


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

free stuff is a must...I MUST LOAD MY E30 with STUFF


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *You'd have to at least throw in some B'fest hats & shirts  *


Last I heard, YOU were the one :str8pimpi that stuff.... 
but I got there too late and missed ya.... 

:bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Last I heard, YOU were the one :str8pimpi that stuff....
> but I got there too late and missed ya....
> 
> :bigpimp: *


There were a few samples that I gave out to HACK, Vince and Kaz, so I didn't even keep any of those. 

I helped get the hats and shirts thing going, but Jon and I have to order and buy our B'fest stuff just like any other member.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*WINNER!!*

The lucky winner was "RKT BMR" ... more next year! and another chance to win!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: WINNER!!*



in_d_haus said:


> *The lucky winner was "RKT BMR" ... more next year! and another chance to win! *


Thanks, haus!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Serendipity... I'm a major Griots customer/fan. I'd be embarassed to reveal how much I've spent with them. Love their car care products!

As I said in another thread, I'm gonna lay the stuff out nicely, take a pic, and make a "gloat" posting. Stay tuned...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: WINNER!!*



RKT BMR said:


> * I'd be embarassed to reveal how much I've spent with them. Love their car care products!  *


In all seriousness I probably spend $2000/yr there.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: WINNER!!*



in_d_haus said:


> *In all seriousness I probably spend $2000/yr there. *


Okay, since you've flopped your wanker out in this thread, I'll unzip and show mine.

About the same size. 

Although to be fair, since I've only had my ride for 1.5 years, much of that may turn out to be startup costs. I'm not sure what the steady-state annual run rate will be, but probably closer to a kilobuck. I buy a lot of Speed Shine and Lint-free wipes.

I'm to the point where I have to make some sort of investment to organize all the stuff now. The card table just isn't doing it any more. Some of those Griots wall racks that fit their spray bottles so nicely are tempting. :thumbup:


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: WINNER!!*



in_d_haus said:


> *The lucky winner was "RKT BMR" ... more next year! and another chance to win! *


crap, with all the cool stuff to see..i forgot to look for you...BUT NEXT YEAR!!! watch out, cause you are my target


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: WINNER!!*



RKT BMR said:


> *As I said in another thread, I'm gonna lay the stuff out nicely, take a pic, and make a "gloat" posting. Stay tuned...
> 
> *


Congrats! Just be ready for lots of :flipoff: and 

 :angel:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: WINNER!!*



RKT BMR said:


> *Some of those Griots wall racks that fit their spray bottles so nicely are tempting. :thumbup: *


Oh ya! :thumbup: they are dogging me for their floor paint too.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: WINNER!!*



in_d_haus said:


> *Oh ya! :thumbup: they are dogging me for their floor paint too. *


I gots the Griot's floor paint. When you get yours, let me know and I will help you with the prep work. It's a b/tch of a job.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: WINNER!!*



JonM said:


> *I gots the Griot's floor paint. When you get yours, let me know and I will help you with the prep work. It's a b/tch of a job. *


Thanks Jon,
I'm currently renting so I doubt I'll spend the cash on the floor (it's pretty bad anyhow)
I'm planning to build a place starting the end of the year or beginning of the next so I'll have virgin concrete. :thumbup:


----------

